# Slang/ Wise Words From My Grandson!



## oldsmellypickle (Nov 15, 2017)

Lit: A good ol' time
Roasted: Obliterate someones dignity
Cash Me Outside: Meet up at the bank
Thicc: Good looking lady
Savage: The coolest thing you've ever seen
Phat: A round behind 
Damn Daniel's: White shoes 
You mad bro?: When you observe someone is mad at you
Purpdrank: Grape flavoured beverage 
Meme: Internet joke
Trash: Dislikable person
Woke: up-to date
Turnt/Crunk: Having a great time
On fleek: looking good
Bae: Loved one
Throwing Shade: Saying something bad
Yas: Yes
Fam: Friends
Or Nah: No
Ship: relationship 
Dead: extreme laughter
Salty: Acting bitter
Squad: Your friends
Straight Fire: Hot or Trendy


----------



## Loosey (Nov 15, 2017)

Wow... Thanks for that.  I should print it out, as I haven't heard and would not have guessed many of them.  I must be old!


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 15, 2017)

I see lit and bae on my grandson's twitter...also see some I can't say on here.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 15, 2017)

Every now and then, I hear one of these young kids saying something that makes no sense.  I look it up on the Urban Dictionary site, and usually find a description....some of what these kids come up with is borderline obscene.


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

We had just a few but these are the ones I remember from back in the 1960's.

1. cool 
2. punk = a wimp
3. Fag = a male homosexual
4. junkie = a drug addict
5. broad = a woman
6. wise guy = being cool
7. square = opposite of being cool
8. she's fine = good looking girl
9. going ape shit = losing one's temper
10. box = vagina
11. fairy = male homosexual
12. cat = a male human
13. ax = guitar
14. dough =money
15, chicken = coward
16. Making out = to be necking with a girl
17. pot = marijuana


----------

